# Something i have noticed lately



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Teenageage boys wearing enough makeup to make a hooker look like a rookie. What the hell is going on?


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

There's a new off-chute of punk rock called Emo (Emotional) that I think started the trend. It's not gothic but it looks similar. with the makeup, dark hair and dark clothes. I don't follow it, but I know that's probably what you're talking about. My brother showed me some of the music videos.

If that's not what you're talking about there's another trend called Metrosexual.... which is basically heterosexual guys that dress and act similar to homosexuals. They have the same kind of fashion sense.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Dont these boys have fathers? I told my boys if i caught them with makeup on i would send them to school in a dress.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Or they might be juggalos

Look it up on google...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

on the other hand there's the irony of when I was a reenager back in the 70's, our parents were constantly on us to get our hair cut. Nowadays with the shaved head thing going on, I can just hear parents going "now you grow that hair, young man"...


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

It looks like the 70s shag type hair is back.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

R y a n said:


> Or they might be juggalos
> 
> Look it up on google...


Even when ICP was popular there weren't too many kids that dressed up like that. I'm assuming it was an Insane Clown Posse trend. I didn't google it though.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow i haven't heard ICP in a long time.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't see much wrong in a boy/man wearing make up. Depends on what it is though. I would let a son wear as much make up I would let my daughter wear--foundation, and that is it. My husband actually believes in self expression as much as I do, but only to a point. Like we have agreed that if we have a son who wants to grow his hair out to his shoulders-so be it. With the exception that if he doesn't take care of it and style it, I get to give him a high and tight! And we aren't going to let any kids of ours pierce every feature on their face, just because I don't want them to age with scars and regret it. But if it is covered in clothing, whatever.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I would love to be there when your family goes to a Military function and your son is wearing make-up.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i uhhh idont know what to say about this one. only thing is guys stay away from make up....only make up i ever wore was eye black in football at sunset before it got dark.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

hammerhead said:


> I would love to be there when your family goes to a Military function and your son is wearing make-up.


Like I said...foundation. Foundation is the color of your skin, and all it does is cover up acne, etc. I'm not going to let our daughter do one thing, then turn around and tell my son that he can't.

And also....my husband's Master Sergeant's son is emo, and he wears tighter pants than I have ever owned in my life, and has long shaggy hair. In general, it is the Marines that need to adhere to the rules more than us dependents. Yes, I always wear proper civilian attire on base, but many do not and nobody makes a big deal out of it.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Nodak Norsk, I mean this with all sincerity. I has been fun watching you grow up the last few years. From a rebellious teen to a well grounded mom and wife. I am glad your doing so well.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

The Silent Generation are people born before 1946.

The Baby Boomers are people born between 1946 and 1965.

Generation X are people born between 1965 and 1979.

Generation Y are people born between 1980 and 1995.

Why do we call the last one - generation Y?


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Y do I have to work?
Y do I have to get up before noon?
Y do I have to pay my bills?
Y doesn't anybody like me?

In all fairness, this DOES NOT apply to ALL gen Y kids.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

its rediculous how many kids my age (20) are pot smokin livin off mommy and daddy. its even worse with younger kids now. its rediculous how many 20 year olds i know that have NEVER had a job. ive had a job since i was 15 and dont mooch off of mommy and daddy. and dudes sholdnt wear makeup. its just wrong.

its like a crazy old man told me one time when i was at work.... (this kid walked by with earings) 
old man: its like my dad told me, the only dudes who wear earings are pirates and [email protected]#s and i didnt see a parrot on his shoulder. id watch out when that ones behind you
me: almost rolling around on the ground laughing


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys should not wear make-up unless of course its for job reasons I guess. I would rather send my kid to school with acne then wearing make-up. If the kids at school find out he wears make-up he'll be a lot worse off then if they just saw the acne. Well who knows now days!!! :-?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

My husband uses MENS tinted moisturizer before....is that wrong?!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

yes.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> My husband uses MENS tinted moisturizer before quote] why????


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > My husband uses MENS tinted moisturizer before quote] why????


It is moisturizer/sunscreen/foundation all in one. It evens out skin tone. Which he has nearly perfect skin, it's gorgeous, but it looks good when on too--and nobody else would know if they just walked up to him.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

he might cut you off in the "nookie dept" if he see's that last post  :wink: :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> he might cut you off in the "nookie dept" if he see's that last post  :wink: :beer:


Oh, please....has any guy in history ever told his wife "No"? :huh:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > he might cut you off in the "nookie dept" if he see's that last post  :wink: :beer:
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

martin_shooter said:


> its rediculous how many kids my age (20) are pot smokin livin off mommy and daddy.


You can thank the entertainment industry for this! You're description doesn't match many of the kids from my generation in my locality, but I'm 7 years older than you. I have a few 20 year olds that work for me and they're good kids, but I've noticed a decline in the number of technical college students that are willing to take on internships. Are these folks you're referring to from an urban area or a rural area?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Nowadays with the shaved head thing going on, I can just hear parents going "now you grow that hair, young man"...


You just can't go wrong with a shaved head!!!



> Oh, please....has any guy in history ever told his wife "No"?


I tried once, but it didn't work out like I wanted it to. :-?

I don't think letting boys wear makeup is a good thing. Even just to cover up acne. It is part of life for most people at one point or another. I would agree that the kid would get razzed worse for the makeup than for the pimples.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

HARRY2 said:


> Teenageage boys wearing enough makeup to make a hooker look like a rookie. What the hell is going on?


No offense to anyone but there might be something in the water there in jimmytown. I spent more time there this year then any in the past and saw fruitcakes like you described all over the place.

Hell, my dad used to bust my chops if he smelled cologne on me.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

How many Emos does it take to change a lightbulb?

None they will just sit in the dark and cry!!!!!


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> HARRY2 said:
> 
> 
> > Teenageage boys wearing enough makeup to make a hooker look like a rookie. What the hell is going on?
> ...


 No kidding, took my son to the circus and the freak show was not in the ring, in was in the seating areas. 10 year old kids with baggy jeans and sideways caps and boys in make-up. We certainly do seem to have an increase in gang-banger looking thugs running around town. I would be more than happy to show them the door.

Kids dont need to express themselves, they need to be taught how not to dress like a moron and how to become a respectable person.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

takethekids said:


> martin_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > its rediculous how many kids my age (20) are pot smokin livin off mommy and daddy.
> ...


well i dont know if i would really consider minot an urban area... but even kids i know from smaller towns.... like velva, harvey, carrington and many of them are farm kids. i love having my cdl. its the best way to get kids to stop smokin the crap around me!! one of my friends from high school started doin alot of drugs last year in grand forks and now his 3 roomates deal. theyre now on a drug watch list after tips from a bunch of kids that got busted. its just stupid. i honestly think that rap music is one of the biggest deteriorating factors to kids these days. have you seen a music video from one of the "musicians"? now theres all sorts of young kids that try to act like that.


----------

